# Seeking Soft Release Person to Help with my Pigeon



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Pigeon Talk members, 

I am very grateful for this forum, but am not sure exactly where this post belongs. 

I am seeking somebody in the San Francisco Bay Area (I live in Santa Cruz) who can soft release a strong adult rock pigeon named Calino (his name has changed since I made my username years ago when I first found him and discovered he is a male). 

A wonderful friend from this forum helped me when times got tough and took him in. She has been an absolute blessing, but unfortunately neither I nor she is able to care for Calino any longer. 

We both agreed that a soft release would be suitable for him. I found him as an injured juvenile and he has been staying in an outdoor aviary for the past few years. He was housed indoors for his first few months, and has grown into a very feisty and strong adult, so I think he would be able to survive in the wild. 

Although he is completely healthy and can be kept as a pet, I think being released with other pigeons (especially by someone with experience in this area) would be ideal. 

I have already contacted Elizabeth from Mickaboo and Mickacoo Pigeon and Bird Rescue, as well as the Avian Rescue Corporation and Lissa from Andy's Pet Shop. They were very kind in their responses, but unfortunately are unable to take in Calino right now. 

If you can help, PLEASE let me know. *I would be happy to pay a fee for your help and expertise.* I am in my senior year of college and staying with my mom in a place where I am lucky that I am allowed to stay. I will not be allowed to keep Calino where I am staying, and cannot currently afford to move out. 

I would prefer he be released in the Santa Cruz area, but *above all my preference is that he is released properly and hopefully with at least one or more pigeons. *

I will respond to both messages on this thread and by private message within 24 hours. *Please let me know if you would like anymore of my contact information. I would be happy to provide it by private message. *

I hope somebody here can help Calino. I am very worried about him. 

Sincerely,
I_love_Calina(o)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you take on a pigeon as a pet for whatever reason, you take on the responsibility for it's life for a long time. After several years of being kept as a pet, he probably wouldn't make it in the wild. He knows nothing about feral life, where to find food, how to avoid predators, etc. He would need to be slowly released into a flock of pigeons, as a lone pigeon, or even a pair can not survive for long in the wild. The flock would then have to accept him, which they may not. And he would have to learn from them how to survive out there, which he very well may not. These are things that are easier done when he is still a youngster. The longer he was kept as a pet, the harder it will be for him. He probably will die out there from starvation or predator. The responsible thing would be to now find another home for him. Maybe someone who has other pigeons, and would be able to add him to their flock.


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Jay,

Thank you for your response. I really appreciate your opinion, but I am still very torn as to what to do. I have received mixed responses, leading me to believe he could do well either way. When I rescued Calino, he was a teenager and has never quite lost that feral edge (or entirety) as an adult. This is one reason my friend who has been keeping him said that many people may not want to take him in. 
Honestly, he escaped before and came back a few days later in good condition, but when he escaped, before he flew away he sat on the roof and looked the happiest I had ever seen him. 
That is one key reason I am leaning toward a slow and soft release into the wild over being stuck in a small aviary with few other (or too many) pigeons. Although Calino is the only pigeon I have ever had, my friend who has been caring for him the past few years is very experienced with pigeons and has kept hundreds of pigeons/doves and knowing Calino personally, believes strongly in his ability to readapt quickly to nature and survive. 

If anyone can introduce him to a nice size pack whether it be for living OR soft release, I would be extremely grateful. I did not mean to push this option out of the realm of possibilities.

Thank you again. I am still searching for either a good home or quality soft release. 
-iloveCalina(o)


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is an update that I no longer need a soft release person. I am very sad to say that my friend's health condition has gotten worse and I need to pick him up this day. I will be soft releasing him in Santa Cruz by myself. I have read the message boards and done extensive research, and am now just hoping for the best.  I found a place that looks very safe and calm, with food nearby (restaurants and a place where bird seed is left) as well as multiple small packs of healthy-looking, plump pigeons. I have probably gained 10 pounds from binge eating from the stress and sadness...I placed every kind of food I think he may find in "nature" and can eat into his wire cage he will be using and will be utilizing a sun simulator and city/ocean soundscapes to help him adapt to sounds he will hear (as opposed to where he lives now in a suburban area) and place a large fan on a light setting on one side of his cage so he can get used to breezes. 
I will also practice the advice shared on these forums of feeding the feral pigeons and then scaring them to see Calino's reaction, and take him to and from my home and to where he will be placed and the surrounding areas a few times. I think I will know when the time is right to release him based on his behavior, but will do it in the morning so that he has time to adjust, and then I will revisit the area in the evening. 

I am still a bit upset. I have not been able to sleep most nights, and although I usually don't cry, I have cried a few times about the whole situation. I feel most guilty that he has to be separated from his mate (the person who is taking my friend's pigeons refuses to take Calino, and his mate is too tame and old to survive in the wild). 

I can't imagine how my friend feels having to get rid of hundred(s) of birds, since I feel horrible just for Calino...it is going to be very odd keeping Calino, but not allowing myself to pamper him or try bonding with him. One person kindly offered to help with Calino, but the cage is so small compared to what he is used to and there are only a couple other pigeons. I am not trying to insinuate anything, but I just feel like it is better that he have a much shorter life if it means a chance of finding another mate, spread his wings, swim, make friends etc.  

I believe Calino is still very feral, but I feel very sad. I may not return to these forums again. I know performing a soft release on him is probably (rightfully so) looked down upon by many, but my friend and I know him best and both believe he belongs in the wild. She has raised many pigeons and treats them very well and of course, has a great heart, so I know I can trust her word. 

I may or may not return to update on Calino here, so I would like to make sure I at least state it now that I am very thankful for everyone who has helped me and more importantly, the pigeons. Thank you very much for the help, support, wonderful information, and dedication to the extremely populace, but mysteriously often misunderstood, beautiful pigeons. 

Sincerely,
-iloveCalino


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not much to say then, as you are going to do what you are going to do. Too bad to be taking him from his mate. The chances of survival are against him. I hope he makes it.


----------

